# *.* in Argumentliste



## peez (6. Mai 2009)

Ich werde noch verrückt! Eclipse denkt einfach zu viel ;-)
Wenn ich unter Run Configurations... - Arguments - Program arguments
ein "*.*" angebe, dann scheint Eclipse das automatisch zu interpretieren und listet alle Files im Verzeichnis auf.
Das args[] array meiner main Methode hat dann entsprechend viele Elemente mit jeweils den Dateinamen.

Wo kann ich dieses Verhalten denn abschalten?


----------



## SlaterB (6. Mai 2009)

einfach NICHT *.* hinschreiben? welchen Sinn hat das denn?
falls du das als Parameter brauchst, kannst du nicht irgendeinen anderen Text nehmen, z.B. "any"?

vielleicht hilft es auch, "*.*" oder '*.*' zu schreiben


----------



## peez (6. Mai 2009)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:


> einfach NICHT *.* hinschreiben? welchen Sinn hat das denn?


Ich muss mein Programm ja testen mit derartigen Argumenten (ist ein Tool, das eben Dateien bearbeitet)...
Das gleiche passiert auch mit z.B. c:\temp\*.txt




> vielleicht hilft es auch, "*.*" oder '*.*' zu schreiben


Leider nicht, schon probiert :-(


----------

